# Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

A lot of people have the "flickering" H.I.D. problem. This is a fix that someone told me about on here and now I'm sharing it with all of you. 
What you need: 
(2) 1,700uf 50V capacitors [RadioShack.Com] 
(1) Soldering Gun 
- Solder 
(1) Wire Cutters/Strippers 
- Electrical Tape 
The How To: 
1. First off, you need the aftermarket H.I.D. kit. 
2. Take the supplied harness that runs between the H.I.D. ballast and the factory OEM wiring as shown in the pic above and cut it in half about half way through. 
3. Strip the 4 ends of wire now showing. 2 Positive 2 Negative. 
FOR THE FOLLOWING: Do not solder + and - wires to each other. Make sure they remain separated during the process. 
4. Solder the capacitor wire that is not being pointed at (expressed on capacitor/follow the flow + to - ), and the 2 positive wires together. 
5. Repeat the same for the negative side at opposite end of the capacitor. (Arrows pointing towards) 
6. Using electrical tape, you need to tape off the areas you soldered and then the entire capacitor. 
DO NOT allow + and - wires to touch each other! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
7. Continue the aftermarket kit install instructions 
You do this process twice. One for each side of the H.I.D. system.
Any questions, please post them. Good luck! It's fairly simple.









_Modified by TheLastNexus at 12:19 PM 2/6/2008_


_Modified by TheLastNexus at 5:47 PM 2/6/2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

Nice thanks man...
You didnt use a relay at all???
I made it way more complicated than need be. Can you pick up that specific CAP at radioshack or is it a must order type deal


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*

When I went to my local radioshack, they didn't have them in stock. So I just ordered it. Only took like 3-4 days to come.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

does the CAN bus still show a bulb out warning? and you are able to activate your fogs with the oem switch


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_does the CAN bus still show a bulb out warning? and you are able to activate your fogs with the oem switch

Nope. Shouldn't throw any warning on the comp and yes, you can use the factory switch provided you hook the harness up.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

good stuff
thx! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

Just to let you know... My xTec ballasts did not require this. They work fine with no bulb out warning.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Just to let you know... My xTec ballasts did not require this. They work fine with no bulb out warning.

That is proabably because there is a capacitor in that specific ballast 
Do you think that the 2200uF 50V capacitor would work as well...They seem much easier to find


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*

4. Solder the capacitor wire that is not being pointed at (expressed on capacitor/follow the flow + to - ), and the 2 positive wires together. 
This step is confusing!?! 
Can you explain this a bit better? 
The CAP only has one wire in and out, but why are you cutting all four? shouldn't the negative remain in tacked?


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_4. Solder the capacitor wire that is not being pointed at (expressed on capacitor/follow the flow + to - ), and the 2 positive wires together. 
This step is confusing!?! 
Can you explain this a bit better? 
The CAP only has one wire in and out, but why are you cutting all four? shouldn't the negative remain in tacked?

Sorry. The one wire in that IS NOT being pointed towards, is what the 2 positive wires get soldering to. And the 2 negative wires get soldered to the wire coming out from the cap that's being pointed at.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

Hey man can I PM you my phone number? or vice versa...That explanation still isnt making sense. The way I am interpreting this is that the Capacitor needs to be soldered into the positive (+) while the ground (-) should not be broken. The cap that I have only has one wire for one direction of travel. Soldering the ground in anyway to the capacitor will result in a grounding out, to the best of my knowledge... What is the Grey part of the diagram representing?
I am understanding this correctly or did you do something different.. like this 


Both positives -----[>>>]----- both negatives 
_Modified by Rub-ISH at 6:55 PM 2-7-2008_


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 7:00 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*

I believe that the capacitors get wired in "parallel", not in "series". In other words, you can strip off some insulation of the positive wire and connect the positive lead of the capacitor to it, then strip off some insulation of the negative wire and connect the negative lead of the capicitor to it. Alternatively, you can cut the positive wire and connect both ends to the positive of the capacitor and cut the negative wire and connect both ends to the negative of the capacitor.
I believe this is how it should be hooked up. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MisterJJ)*

ah i see...Well that diagram certainly does not look like parallel does it. I guess that would work as well. Im trying to do this install tomorrow so i need a definitive answer


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_ah i see...Well that diagram certainly does not look like parallel does it. I guess that would work as well. Im trying to do this install tomorrow so i need a definitive answer

Look at the enlarged capacitor depiction. One side is in the positve and the other is in the negative. Clearly circled and despcripted.
Yes, it does get wired in parallel NOT series. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_I believe that the capacitors get wired in "parallel", not in "series". In other words, you can strip off some insulation of the positive wire and connect the positive lead of the capacitor to it, then strip off some insulation of the negative wire and connect the negative lead of the capicitor to it. Alternatively, you can cut the positive wire and connect both ends to the positive of the capacitor and cut the negative wire and connect both ends to the negative of the capacitor.
I believe this is how it should be hooked up. Correct me if I'm wrong.

You're absolutely right, and I was trying to express that in the directions which is why I said cut the wiring haress in half, then resolder it including the specific lines of the capacitor.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

Thanks guys I just got done changing over my HID wiring...This method works perfectly.
I even used the more common 2200uF 50V capacitor without issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Thanks guys I just got done changing over my HID wiring...This method works perfectly.
I even used the more common 2200uF 50V capacitor without issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can use anything over 1700uF and will work just the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

I have done this, works perfect...... I am only worried about some failures of the WIPER MODULE due to the use of HIDS, has anyone read about this?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MugenGTI)*

where was this like 3 weeks ago?








anyway, good job NEXUS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (OpenSkye)*

it was here about that long ago, well at least a week and a half ago


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_I have done this, works perfect...... I am only worried about some failures of the WIPER MODULE due to the use of HIDS, has anyone read about this?

i would think if the current is too high during fire-up - yes - that makes sense, but they do have aftermarket digital ballasts available that have relatively low current upon fire-up. the only downside is it'll take slightly longer to reach full strength.


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (whizbang18T)*

Many many users on a spanish forum I read had failures of the wiper motor due to the HID install.....it is a sticky thread there.....







sounds strange but there must be some sort of connection.....
This happens if you use the HID in the main beams in their case....dont know about the fogs but got me worried anyway!
Edit: since they had to use the capacitor, I guess they are using regular ballasts since digital ones do not need the cap.


_Modified by MugenGTI at 10:32 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_I have done this, works perfect...... I am only worried about some failures of the WIPER MODULE due to the use of HIDS, has anyone read about this?

There is a recall on this on VW's


----------



## MeSoHuanny (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (RafaGolfBr)*

I just tried this. It fixes the flickering but I still get bulb out and I get this weird strobe light thing when I insert the keys, left turns on then off, right turns on then off, repeat like 3 times.


----------



## weareweird69 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MeSoHuanny)*

Would this work on an 07 VW Jetta also?
I have a relay installed to power up the HID's.
With the Ignition ON, car OFF, the headlights work as desired.
With the Ignition ON, car ON, the headlights will power up, and flicker like a strobe.
Would this solution work with this car? Or, does someone have any help for me? The kit is a KLight kit, i've used many of these kits before, (about 10) and this is the first problem i have come across.
I tested bulbs, and ballasts, and checked all my wiring. even tried the lights without the relay, with no avail.








Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (weareweird69)*

this will work for your jetta I had the same thing when I first tried installing my HID's. The flickering is caused by the CAn bus sending pulses to try and achieve the desired impedance for a normal fog light H7 or H11 bulb


----------



## weareweird69 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Rub-ISH)*

Ok, so just like this picture describes, before the ballast, even if it is equpped with a relay? 








I am just trying to make sure. I have had the car down for over 5 hours today, and would like to just have this all go as planned haha
Also, this is for the HIGH BEAM headlight only. I cant see how i can retro fit an HID into the low beam with the retainer designed like it is.



_Modified by weareweird69 at 7:38 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## MeSoHuanny (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (weareweird69)*

4700mF 35v?
I did resister -> relay -> ballast and I have bulb out and alternative flashing lights when I enter the key but no flickering after I turn the car on.


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (MeSoHuanny)*

No, this only works if you use the direct cable from the cars wiring to the ballast with the cap in the middle. No other way will function unless you do some vag coding.


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (TheLastNexus)*

Hey Guys,
I got an aftermarket 55W HID KIT for my 2006 A3. The reason I got 55w instead of the standard 35w kit is so I do not get a BULB OUT Light due to lower wattage used by 35w kit. 
Now my problem is the flickering, one of the lights flickers. It works fine if the car is off, but soon as I turn it on, one light starts flickering for a few minutes and then it's fine. 
Will this mod work with the 55w kit? And also the fist picture in the thread is not there anymore? can someone provide a how to pic please?
thx



_Modified by AAudiA6 at 6:21 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (AAudiA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAudiA6* »_Hey Guys,
I got an aftermarket 55W HID KIT for my 2006 A3. The reason I got 55w instead of the standard 35w kit is so I do not get a BULB OUT Light due to lower wattage used by 35w kit. 
Now my problem is the flickering, one of the lights flickers. It works fine if the car is off, but soon as I turn it on, one light starts flickering for a few minutes and then it's fine. 
Will this mod work with the 55w kit? And also the fist picture in the thread is not there anymore? can someone provide a how to pic please?
thx
_Modified by AAudiA6 at 6:21 PM 10-26-2009_


I had 55w and they caught fire while they were plugged into the stock harness. Those were my fogs. I have 35w now all around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Boosted BLK on BLK at 1:33 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## Bentfsi (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (AAudiA6)*

Damn! i have the exact problem with 35W kit.
It flickers on one light than stops!
What to do?


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (Bentfsi)*

Ok so my capacitors blew up?????
I tried the mod with the capacitors and they worked for about 15 seconds and BOOM fried/exploded. 
My question is why did they explode? Is it because I'm using 55w hid kit? 
I also had a mechanic change the VAG-COM setting to expect BI-XENON, could that have anything to do w/ it? 
What am I doing wrong, what should I try next? Luckly i haven't friend anything, i just hooked it up directly without the capacitor and they work (flickering as usual, but if I let them warm up and then turn on the car, the flickering stops)
Can someone help? should I use this mod with the 35w kit? i'm so lost grrrrrr


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Flickering Aftermarket H.I.D. Systems HID DIY (AAudiA6)*

so I didn't go with the capacitor, just got it configured with VAG-COM and it's flicker free yeyy


----------



## iasledder (Dec 27, 2009)

For the low beam you have to cut the wires to the bulb to allow installation of the extra adapter attached to that bulb, then resolder using shrink tubing to insulate.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

You can do this or pick up one of these on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/HID-HEADLIG...s%3D6
Works pretty well, I have one meself, no codes, no flickering and no vagcom needed


----------

